# Co2 controller for sealed room { help needed }



## headbandrocker (May 30, 2009)

I am setting up a sealed room,and need to get a co2 controller.
I am on a budget and would like to spend less than 6oo.
I am going to run ac and a humidifier if i need one.
Do i just need a co2 cont or aa tempcontroll aswell?

I will have 1 x 1o" exaust just incase of overheating
I was looking into the sentinals but am open to all
Thanks for reading,cheers


----------



## noone88 (May 30, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> I am setting up a sealed room,and need to get a co2 controller.
> I am on a budget and would like to spend less than 6oo.
> I am going to run ac and a humidifier if i need one.
> Do i just need a co2 cont or aa tempcontroll aswell?
> ...


Honestly, if you're going for a sealed room, co2, and to also control heat and humidity, on a budget, I think you should wait.

To get everything dialed in correctly (co2, heat especially), takes a decent amount of cash. Unless you live in cold climate , your biggest issue with sealed room is heat.


----------



## headbandrocker (May 31, 2009)

I was going to get a 24,ooobtu window a/c to run.
What would you recomend i do then? Im interested in saving money but thought co2 was a big part of the cea /sealed rooms.I think im gona run my 1k bulbs with no hood vertically.Im shooting for 85 degrees w all 6 lights on and at 3ooobtu per 1k=18,ooo btu needed at most.If you canhelp me with a better layout heres a list of
Gear i have:
12" elecient fan
8" vortex
6 x 1kballasts
7 x 8'' ac hoods
ebb and flow bucket system

Thanks for your help,cheers


----------



## avgdude7 (May 31, 2009)

I know for a fact that with a little math a fella can just run c02 out the bottle, through the regulator/flowmeter, and solenoid valve set up with timers to reach your desired saturation levels. search co2 calculator, it'll give ya everything u need to know, I'm envious of a 2 ton window unit, I got a 1 ton yesterday 4 cheap at a garage sale. The absolute minimum u need for c02 equipment is regulator/flowmeter with a solenoid valve and either 1 or 2 timers, and obviously a bottle.


----------



## faceoff13 (May 31, 2009)

good informatiom avgdude7


----------



## tjizzle (May 31, 2009)

hi I want to try the same thing .but i was going to try a swamp fan.it runs on the same princible as a fan blowing through a wet sheet.Southern poor mans ac.Its nothing more than a fan with a water pump .even with a dehumidifier running it could save thousands in a years time .Or if you run off gennys it allows more electricity for more lights.I use one to cool off my house last summer cause I didn't want my electric bill to go any higher .cooled it off fast.but not as cool as ac .I'll seal off my room as soon as I have the money for the co2 monitor ,regulator.


----------



## avgdude7 (May 31, 2009)

thanks, faceoff13, and I hear ya tjizzle on waiting for the controller, I was kinda in the same boat then I started thinking about it, they want $1500 for a c02 controller where I live, but thats more for syncing the c02 release with in/out fans in a conventional set-up (not CGE/perfect room). So, armed with a little knowledge of gases, gas flow thru a given orifice and saturation levels one can figure out your flow time and flow volume required for your size of room and desired saturation level. Then I found this C02 calculator on here that did the same thing in 2 minutes..... I know my idas are kinda hillbilly but my $1500 could definetly go to better purchases, christ, I've heard of ppl growing without PH or TDS measuring devices....


P.S. that C02 calculator is stickied on indoor growing !!!!


----------



## headbandrocker (May 31, 2009)

lol my first two rounds were w/o ph/ppm checking! lol

Where i live the co2 controller i want is only 4 or 5 hundo...im interested cause of ease of use and for pest controll just pump ppms to 1o,oooppm for an hr and no mas bugs.
I have seen the calc,and might go for it as my power bill this mo is $1487! thts not even with all lights on.
To help lower my bill i will flower with 6/12! yes 6/12 not 12/12.
A hydrofinned heatreducer/exchanger is way cheaper to run for sure but im gettin my ac at HD fer 5oo but im gona charge and pay it off after the cycle.
Im leaning twards the sentinl controllers,anyone using them?


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 31, 2009)

be careful of a too big AC unit. If it cools the room down too fast, the humidity/moisture will condense in the room instead of the evaporation coil. This can create mold.


----------



## headbandrocker (May 31, 2009)

Im trying to keep it at 85,i could get this for 4oo out the door
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-cppm-1-co2-controller-84.html
or should i get the temp/hum/co2 bundle controll?


----------



## noone88 (May 31, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Im trying to keep it at 85,i could get this for 4oo out the door
> http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-cppm-1-co2-controller-84.html
> or should i get the temp/hum/co2 bundle controll?



Yes, you don't need to bundle all the features together. The CHHC-1 is a bit misleading because the total amp that can be used through it is 15amps. That limits your options if you had a lot of equipment that pulled through the one controller. Dehumidifier is easily 5-6 amps. A 12,000 btu ac unit dual hose is 12 amps. Intake/exhaust fans typically pull 1-2 amps each as well.


----------



## headbandrocker (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for your help Noone88!
Dang the a/c i was going to get is 2o amps 24kbtu....
Hmmm 
any recomendations?

cheers


----------



## noone88 (Jun 1, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Thanks for your help Noone88!
> Dang the a/c i was going to get is 2o amps 24kbtu....
> Hmmm
> any recomendations?
> ...



I would keep the AC separate from the CO2 controller. It should have it's own temp controller/timer features that work just as well.

That is one the hazards of running the CHHC-1. If, for some strange reason, the circuit breaker on the CHHC-1 trips, your whole environment will go totally out of control.

My setup is a CPPM with all the devices needed to run my CO2 on it's own breaker. I then have my Humidity/AC on their own separate breaker/controllers. Lastly, my DRT-1 and pumps are on their own separate breaker.


----------



## Grow4Profit (Jun 1, 2009)

I have the CHHC-1 and a sentinel PMX-2 power expansion modual for my 240volt a/c I haven't hooked the a/c up yet because I haven't needed it but in theory this should work. I love the CHHC-1 it does everything I need and is very simple to use. I got mine at a player price of $480 plus tax $520 out the door.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 1, 2009)

ac wont work sucks out al ur co2 u need a swamp cooler dehumidifer carbon filter with vortex fan recirculating air aka scrubbing and a matador co2 controller with a blue ox burner. Thats the easiest cheapest way to do a perfect room.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 1, 2009)

you may also get a green air controller and co2 tank regulated but its hard going in and out of a house with co2 tanks lol unless u can convince everyone ur a diver


----------



## hectorius (Jun 1, 2009)

run the dehumdifier on its on all the time set it to 55 percent co2 1200 to 1800 ppm and the water chiller should have a temp control unit installed on it or if your on a budget have it on a timer to go on every hour for 15 mins should do the trick or run for longer if you c ur temps higher then 90f, optimum temp for co2 enriched room is 90f to 95f. aka hot house


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 1, 2009)

hectorius said:


> ac wont work sucks out al ur co2 u need a swamp cooler dehumidifer carbon filter with vortex fan recirculating air aka scrubbing and a matador co2 controller with a blue ox burner. Thats the easiest cheapest way to do a perfect room.


Thanks I will check those out now,
I was told window a/c's dont exchange outside air with inside air?
I know the little portable ones do,but not the window ones...hmmm
I also read the sentinals peak at 25OO ppm and I read sometimes 1ok ppms is used for an hr to eliminte bugs...Heres oon that goes to 1ok ppm

http://agrowtek.com/CDC-PPM_CO2_Controller.html


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 1, 2009)

The matador is sweet! Shit 8 hundo ?! ouch is that wht you use?


----------



## Grow4Profit (Jun 1, 2009)

There should be a lever on your window a/c that will allow you to recirculate the inside air instead of dumping it out.


----------



## Grow4Profit (Jun 1, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> I read sometimes 1ok ppms is used for an hr to eliminte bugs...Heres oon that goes to 1ok ppm


 
Is this true? 4k ppm is toxic to humans. 2k ppm is toxic to plants. I'm sure 10k will kill all the bugs but will it kill everything else(plants) also?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 1, 2009)

On a sealed grow room for co2 a window ac will not work as it will vent the entire room and defeat the co2.If you need an ac it needs to be the kind that is portable on wheels around $300-600 at homedpot as it sits in the room with just and can cool without exahusting out. For a simple coi2 tank setup there are a few options. You can do an estimated fill to start with til you have a little more money. Use the co2 calculator and punch in your room size. It will tell you how long a co2 fill needs to be at a set bubble measure ement. So for this you need a co2 tank, electronic solenoid control valve, co2 hose , and a timer that is 7 day capable with 1 minute intervals fromhardware store about $20 fo the timer,$75-$200 for the valve, $50-150 for the tankl, $15 for the co2 hose. Now for venting I use 2 inline fans with flex ducting and a timer and 2 line dampers which allow the room to auto close off after exhaust and intake cycle. This type of setup I use in some of my grow tents as I have it pretty well figured so no need for a co2 controller module like green air or telaire. So I use the co2 only at lights on so my calculations say i need a 3 minute fill for my tent. I set my lights to come on at lets say 10 pm so my first co2 fill comes on at 9:55. Then I have it set to come on every 2 hours for roughly 3 minutes up to 5 minutes so that about 6 times per lights on cycle. I have my fans for exhaust and intake with the dampers set tco come on 10 minutes before the co2 fil so they can clear the room air and refill with fresh then they turn off just as the timer on the co2 tank comes on so if the co2 is set to come on at lets say 11:57 pm then the fans come on at 11:47 pm. The intake fans come on and the damper swings open letting fresh air in up high. The outvent fan kicks on and the damper swings open sucking the air out of the tent helping make a good fresh air movement. Now both those fan turn off right at 11:57 and the dampers swing close sealing the room and then the co2 tank kicks on for 3-5 minutes flooding the new room air with a fresh co2 fill. Keep temps around 80-85 F and your all good...otherwsie buy a co2 monitorcontroller and set the ppm to 1500 while lights on and set venting every 2-3 hours


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 1, 2009)

hectorius said:


> you may also get a green air controller and co2 tank regulated but its hard going in and out of a house with co2 tanks lol unless u can convince everyone ur a diver


Or a welder, or brewing beer or have a kegorator, or make a LOT of balloon animals  refill your own paint ball cans, etc.
From the garage into the house no one ever sees anything I bring in.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

anything above the 2000 ppm can kill you even at 1500ppm you don not to be enclosed very long


----------



## Mocha Rocha (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a sealed room setup with a Gen 2 Natural Gas Co2 burner. I previously had trouble with tempts so I purchased a 24,000 BTU AC split system. the compressor is outside and the coils ect are inside. I have my venting system go on about 10 min every hour is this ok? Also what temps should I be running for productive use of Co2 I'm runing about 74 now should it be about 80? Also the Co2 burner seams to go on for 5 minutes then off for about 10 minutes is this normal? Oh yeah and i think ppm of 2000 is not harmful to humans i have had it that high and been in there for about 40 minutes easy.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for stoppin by Mocha 
How many watts you using? are you using hoods? if so what kind and if a.c. hoods how do you have that configured?

I read 85 is great for co2,but have friends that push those limits low 9o's and have great yields.I believe i read @ 91 deg the plant is most productive,but 85 seems safer to me.
cheers HBR


----------



## Mocha Rocha (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem headband. Im using four thousand watt lights in a 12x11 area. Im using Sun System Yield Master II 8" air cooled vents. I have the intake for the cooling of the light splt off into two rows. Each row has 2 lights. It then converges after passing through both rows and gets exhausted into the attic. Im growing some purple kush and headband in coco. Ill have a grow journal up soon.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> anything above the 2000 ppm can kill you even at 1500ppm you don not to be enclosed very long


bwahahahahahahhahahahhahahah this is the stupidest answer evaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

canadain standars are 5000ppm inside a home at 10000 ppm being toxic and 30000 deadly not because of co2 poisoning but because themore co2 the less o2 there is in the room. My buddys townhouse is 1600 ppm and 800 ppm in bedroom, they are just sealed so tight and thats with no grow op. Outside ppm is around 350 ppm and inside a home should be around 600 to 800 ppm. Peek co2 is 1200 to 1800 ppm for plant growing depending on their stage of bloom and size.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

At 5000 ppm of co2 you will die no place will allow that high of a a co2 ppm for safe living. Show me this somewhere online and remember we are talking co2 ppm not just total air contaminate ppm 1500 is optimoal co2 for plants. Standard air in most areas is 300-500 ppm co2


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> At 5000 ppm of co2 you will die no place will allow that high of a a co2 ppm for safe living. Show me this somewhere online and remember we are talking co2 ppm not just total air contaminate ppm 1500 is optimoal co2 for plants. Standard air in most areas is 300-500 ppm co2


bwahahahahhahahahhaha http://www.inspect-ny.com/hazmat/CO2gashaz.htm

at 10000ppm u will get drowsy bwahahahahahhahahah u obviusly never run a perfect room or have had a co2 burner or a co2 controller cause you would know what ppm levels are safe and arent so dont post here if you are uneducated in the matter, u confuse and scare people for no reason


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok here is a link to break down the percentage of co2 and the affects it has and when it will for sure kill you. Elevated co2 cuts off your o2 and you die... http://www.docstoc.com/docs/6064386/CO2 and for fun here is some reading for you
Carbon Dioxide (CO2) is a colorless, odorless gas that is found in small quantities in the air, and is essential for plant life, without it plants could not survive.
Carbon dioxide is absorbed by the plants and during photosynthesis the CO2 is is split into it's basic elements, carbon and oxygen. Small amounts of oxygen are used by the plant but most of the oxygen are released back into the atmosphere.The carbon is combined with water (H2O) in the presence of light to form a sugar molecule. The plants then convert the sugar into carbohydrates. When the plant absorbs nutrients (primarily nitrogen from the roots) they are combined with the carbohydrates to form new plant tissue. This process is called photosynthesis. The entire process is only as good as its weakest link. If any of the required ingredients (light, CO2, water and nutrients) are at a level below that which the plant can use for maximum efficiency, the plant will not perform at it's full potential.In other words, if you inject CO2 into a system that is not receiving enough light or nutrients the results will be disappointing. We here at Hydro-U recommend that CO2 injection should only be done by experienced gardeners with a good working knowledge of their gardening system. Once a gardener is comfortable with the workings of their system and plant growth, CO2 can be a great benefit, however there are a lot of variables involved with using CO2 and beginners can really have their hands full, increasing the likelihood of a disaster (like total death of the entire crop).
There are several conditions that must be met for the plants to be able to use the increased CO2 levels properly. The most important is lighting. Light levels must be very high (more than 20 watts per square foot) or there will be little or no increase in plant growth rates. The plants will like slightly higher temperatures than normal (approx. 3 - 5 degrees higher). The plants will also metabolize water and nutrients faster, so reservoirs may need a little more attention.
Plants can absorb and process very large amounts of CO2. There is usually about 300 to 600 p.p.m. (parts per million) of CO2 in the atmosphere. Most plants can use 1500 p.p.m. in optimum growing conditions. When using elevated levels of CO2 the growth rate can be increased by as much as 100% to 200%. Most studies report increases in the 40% to 50% range.
The ideal situation would be to keep the CO2 levels at optimum at all times. This would require constant injection of low levels of gas (constantly replacing what the plants are using). This is not practical in most situations as venting of the growing environment is often needed to control heat build up. In these cases CO2 injection should be done immediately following venting.
The biggest problem that people encounter when using CO2 is that they get carried away, they think that a little is good so a lot is better....*NOT! *When CO2 levels approach 2000 p.p.m. most plants will die. High levels of CO2 are also toxic to humans, primarily due to oxygen deficiency. Before injecting CO2 the room should be vented to remove excess CO2 that might be left over from the previous injection, this prevents the build up of CO2 that could harm the plants.
There are several ways to get extra CO2, the two most common are using bottled CO2 and using CO2 generators. These are the automated ways to add CO2 to the growing environment. Getting precise control of the CO2 levels in your growing environment can be rather expensive, CO2 monitors are the best method, these monitors keep a constant reading of the C levels and automatically adds gas when needed. These monitors are fairly expensive so most people opt for a more inexpensive method (like timers).
for direct link to this article its at http://www.simplyhydroponics.com/using_co2.htm
so if canada is saying its ok for a home co2 ppm to be at 5000 ppm that would be nuts...I suggest you look again


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

hector learn to read and know the fact dummy as what you say is completely wrong at a 7-10% co2 level you will die. A perfect co2 room is at 1500 ppm co2 and you do not stay long periods of time in those levels.10000 is a 10% level of co2 and dealy at least have a clue if you want to try and pretend you know what your talking about. I posted up plenty of scientific data above for you to get a clue where is this magical ok 10000 co2 ppm level thats ok for a canadian home to be in..dummy..please excuse him as he must like to make up stuff and try to pass it off like he had a clue get a life and an education if you want to make false posts without any scientific data. at 2000 ppm plants will die and 1800 they begin to wilt and sufficate which is why 1500 is the standard of max optimol go read little boy and come back when you learned something thats true


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

youe so stones 1000000 is 100 percent 10 percent is 100000 1 percent is 10000 ppm bwahahahhahahahahhahah im gona take a pic of me smoking weed at 2000ppm laughing at you bwahahahahahhahahahah bwahahahahhahahhahahhahhahahhahahahhahahahahhhahahahhahahahhahahah ur so stupid


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.blu-ox.com/benefits-co2.html

bwahahahhahahahahahhah u dum ass bwahahahhahahahahhhhahhaah


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

10000ppm is 1 percent helloooooooooooooooooooooo bwahahahhahaha ur a stoner stop giving bad advise lol i iz from the land of 3 plus the new 2 plus bwahahahhahahhahahahhahahhaha


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

well if your sitting in a 2000 ppm room with dead plants then we will know it is you guess you dont know much about co2 and growing as you can plainly see from just 2 quick references the optimol and even states the common knowledge at 2000 ppm plants die and nausa and light headed kicks in.. what a dummy lol you should read and learn and get a new ppm meter as yours must be broken lol


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

bwahahahhahahahahahhahahah ur so stupid


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

Im still waiting for you to show me 1 fact to support 2000 ppm of co2 is safe to stay in and good for plants and that in canada its acceptable for a home to be at 5000 ppm co2??? what you have nothing to back your ignorant lies? not one piece of data? Not one backer? what a noob bet you grew 4 nice plants in you styro foam cups giving them great co2 from yeast and 5 huge 100watt cfls lol


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide

10 000 ppmor 1 percent is toxic to humans like i said before 1200 to 1800 ppm depending of stage of growth for optimum growth and temps of 90f when using co2 80 to 85 if not also some strains react a little bit differently and not for young plants lol bwahahahhahahahha idiot


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

to better simplify it this way. The average human breath is 5000ppm of co2 on exhale. Now put a plastic bag over your head and continue breathing and let me know how you feel in oh say 5 minutes. a constant 5000 ppm co2 ratio means no o2 intake pretty simple


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

lol I know you did not just quote wikipedia lol I almost pissed my pants. You relaize that wikipedia is made up right and not factual in anyway lol.. I can go there right now and change that quote and enter it and it then fact in wikipedia come on you had to know that .. your killing me


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

bwaahhaahahah ur so stupid seriously im done with you there you go blue ox says 1000 ppm to 2000 ppm and toxic levels of 1 percent or 10 000 ppm csa standards are 5000 ppm i work in the industry dum ass get a brainnnnnnnnnnnn and learn some math holms


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

ok here you go for shits and giggles http://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/chemicals/chem_profiles/carbon_dioxide/health_cd.html


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

bwahahhahahahahha dumb ass


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont get it you posted a link that show prolonged exposure to high levels of co2 is damaging, makes you sick, and can cause depletion of o2 in the bllod which will cause strokes and heart attacks??? Thats your arguement that high doses of co2 are ok to sit in???? The whole read shows all aspects of negative affects on humanes from prolong inhalation of elevated co2 intake I am not seeing one thing that says its ok or good for you??? And where is the showing that 2000 ppm is good for plants. I keep looking but ever manufacture and hydro study and site cites 2000 ppm will kill plants which I have personally seen in the last 12 years of using co2 sealked grow rooms


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah you are quit the dumb ass I will agree wanna take a poll on here to see how many agree your a dumb ass and completly wrong on the levels of co2 hold on I will set one up looser goes away from the site ok sound good? done deal Im setting it up 2000 ppm good for plants what a doiuche


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah imagine trying to simply grow a plant without $500-600 worth of toys to monitor every last detail. The mayans used that shit too lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyways those who want to sit in 10000 ppm of co2 and grow in 2000 ppm go ahead but its not good... I posted the poll and will leave if I loose the vote so hoepfully hector will be stand up and go also if he looses


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys lets stay on track here,Im building/ordering today/tomorow so i need to decide on a co2 controller or maybe i just wont use one,just cut a hole in the door and run that ac in the window,maybe not sealed but effective?
I need feedback,and appreciate every intention to clarify suspect info,
but lets move on...
I cleared my pm box,for those who were trying to send messaages.

I will recap my gear/spex for those just joining
2 rooms next to each other
6 x 1k ballasts
1 flipflop box running 12 sockets
1 x 12" fan filter
1 x 8" vortex
Ebb&Grow bucket sys 24 ,wtrfarm system w 14 wfs
Small 4olb co2 tank w regulator

I prefer to buy gear at Homedepot so i can charge on my card as im broke {a/c etc..}
I have $1ooo left to spend on Either: co2 controller,humidifier,duhum,lights,or what ever im missing.

Thanks for reading/helping guys
I will now roll each and everyone of you a joint.
Cheers


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Anyways those who want to sit in 10000 ppm of co2 and grow in 2000 ppm go ahead but its not good... I posted the poll and will leave if I loose the vote so hoepfully hector will be stand up and go also if he looses


 this is from the canadian site i posted ;harmful effects were not observed in 19 brewery cellar workers repeatedly exposed to average concentrations of 1.1% CO2, with levels occasionally up to 8% for a few moments. Submarine occupants exposed to 3% CO2, 16 hours/day for several weeks experienced flushing of the skin, an impaired response of the circulatory system to exercise, a fall in blood pressure, decreased oxygen consumption, and impaired attentiveness. Adaptation to some of the effects of long-term exposure to CO2 has been reported. so people exposed to 11 000 ppm for 16 hours had slight light sensitivity lol and you say you would die in 1500 ppm environment bwahahahahahhaha do all the polls u want ur a no good hack who probably has 2 cfls going and thinks is the shittttttttt lol hahahhahahaha get all your buddies together and do your poll idiot


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

at 30000 ppm submarine workers had issues lol thats 3 percent or 30 thousand parts per million not 1500 ppm bwahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

Jizzmaster0 said:


> Yeah imagine trying to simply grow a plant without $500-600 worth of toys to monitor every last detail. The mayans used that shit too lol


 
i dont think they had electricity lol but bat guano worked for them


----------



## noone88 (Jun 2, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Hey guys lets stay on track here,Im building/ordering today/tomorow so i need to decide on a co2 controller or maybe i just wont use one,just cut a hole in the door and run that ac in the window,maybe not sealed but effective?
> I need feedback,and appreciate every intention to clarify suspect info,
> but lets move on...
> I cleared my pm box,for those who were trying to send messaages.
> ...


CPPM-1 $500ish
60 pint dehumidifier $250ish

If you're running 2 rooms, may need to double that. How about running just one room 6k lights for 12 hours until you see some money?

Also a timer for your intake/exhaust and I hope you have some air conditioning.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> anything above the 2000 ppm can kill you even at 1500ppm you don not to be enclosed very long


 once again lmfao at you bwahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahha


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Hey guys lets stay on track here,Im building/ordering today/tomorow so i need to decide on a co2 controller or maybe i just wont use one,just cut a hole in the door and run that ac in the window,maybe not sealed but effective?
> I need feedback,and appreciate every intention to clarify suspect info,
> but lets move on...
> I cleared my pm box,for those who were trying to send messaages.
> ...


 dont you need a timer board, and for 6 lights at a time you will need a 2 fan 3 coil chiller or burn all ur buds to shit a 12000 btu air con will suck out ur co2 plus the exhaust from it will reek since u only got one filter and ur rom will still b hot, more lights isnt better unless u have mastered the art of doing the most from 1 1000w. You could try a 12000btu air con but ur exaust will stink also with the air con it dehumidifies the air so you wont need that. You can regulate your co2 manually if your n a budget


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

always install a smoke/co detector in your room it is well worth it, plus a fire extinguisher and a fire evacuation plan. i dont like flip flops ive seen them burn from faulty wiring.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 2, 2009)

board, manual co2 meter with syringe, u dont have enough for a chiller so an air con but buy an odor sock for the exhaust and maybe go 4 per room so its not so hot.odor sock 120, air con 500, board and timer 120, syrenge meter 20 bucks plus 4 co2 syringes for 20 bucks ododr sock 120 bucks. just under 1000 witht he rest get conaseur bud blood big bud overdrive and bingo bango


----------



## THINKING GREEN (Jun 2, 2009)

the co2 con and monitor made by control wizard I think I bought for like 440.00. I've had no problems with it yet. Here are some pics.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Thinking green thanks for posting your co2 controller!
What is the max ppms on it?

Thanks for the tips hecktorious!
I will def run a/c in there,was thinking 24kbtu window a/c in each room
the deciding factor will be if it comes with a leaver to not mix inside/outside air.
If that doesnt im open to any one home depot sells portable etc...


My electrician is building my electrical controll center
But the hid smart flip flop has a built in timer.
I really wanted to use the solatel timer but might have to test that on a tent grow.
Anyone use that? Just curious...


----------



## THINKING GREEN (Jun 2, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Thinking green thanks for posting your co2 controller!
> What is the max ppms on it?
> 
> Thanks for the tips hecktorious!
> ...


don't really know but it keeps it between 1300 and1500


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool, thanks
I am ordering from here
http://nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=pl17&type=subcat&title=Environmental Controllers / C02&pagenum=1

Those are what i have to work with right now,lotsa sentinal on there.hmmm


----------



## slider123456 (Jun 3, 2009)

hectorius said:


> dont you need a timer board, and for 6 lights at a time you will need a 2 fan 3 coil chiller or burn all ur buds to shit a 12000 btu air con will suck out ur co2 plus the exhaust from it will reek since u only got one filter and ur rom will still b hot, more lights isnt better unless u have mastered the art of doing the most from 1 1000w. You could try a 12000btu air con but ur exaust will stink also with the air con it dehumidifies the air so you wont need that. You can regulate your co2 manually if your n a budget



Are you sure the Ac will suck out all the co2?
A window unit or a portable dual hose AC should vent very little air out of the grow room. The only type of AC that will vent alot of air is the single hose portable units which would be a bad idea for a sealed room and window units if they are not set to recirculate.

Using Home Depot exactly like the OP and managed to get a older Telaire CO2 monitor for $130 delivered only to find out it does not have a power supply and now I have to figure out which adapter will work without frying it.

If you keep watching E-bay you can find a Telaire 8000 for around 200-250 possibly less in auctions once in a while and they are the same components that are used to make he Cap ppm controllers which go for double. Not to sure about this place but if you can get anyone to verify this Co2 controller: http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product5.htm
is any good it might not be a bad deal.
As far as cooling goes I have been thinking of a DIY version of the Hydrogen Icebox http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product3.htm
which looks to be basically a heater core with water running through it. If you were short on funds you could temporarily run it drain to waste until there was enough money to buy a chiller. I was personally playing with the idea of plumbing in a chest freezer with water inside it in a container that was outdoors as a poor mans chiller. Seen a guy using one to cool his aquarium and it might keep the water cool enough that exhausting cooltubes would be unnecessary. A split AC unit would be more efficient but cost alot more up front.


----------



## slider123456 (Jun 3, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Cool, thanks
> I am ordering from here
> http://nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=pl17&type=subcat&title=Environmental Controllers / C02&pagenum=1
> 
> Those are what i have to work with right now,lotsa sentinal on there.hmmm


 I do not know if you are in US or Canada but here is an ebay Telaire that is finishing Auction tomorrow if the price doesn't go up much more I will be kicking myself for not getting it.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Telaire-CO2-sensor-Ventostat-8102B-L-with-display_W0QQitemZ260418948596QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item3ca22dcdf4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:2067|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah hector is so far off base. I havent even seen him post a co2 grow on the boards. i have posted many showing co2 tank setup, green air generator setups, timed release and pin point ppm controller releases.... hers another quote directly from the scientific data I posted earlier...

The biggest problem that people encounter when using CO2 is that they get carried away, they think that a little is good so a lot is better....*NOT! *When CO2 levels approach 2000 p.p.m. most plants will die. High levels of CO2 are also toxic to humans, primarily due to oxygen deficiency. Before injecting CO2 the room should be vented to remove excess CO2 that might be left over from the previous injection, this prevents the build up of CO2 that could harm the plants.

He must fall into the biggest mistakes made by users section./ Your right though on ebay you can get the teleaire similar to cap controller monitors for between $200-$325 all day long. You will notice most come preset to the industry standard optimal ppm of 1500 and most max out at 1800 as any higher is damaging. Get the portable ac unit at like home depot for around $300 and it will be best. Keep temps up around 80-85 for co2 usage and adjust your bubble meters to an even flow. A simple co2 tank setup is easiest and heat free...but what do i know Im just a hack who cant grow and owns a hydro shop soo guess these pcitures show my crap ability with co2 oh well guess I will go sit with the co2 tube in my mouth so I can be smarter


----------



## Grow4Profit (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm running 120 plants in flower and 120 plants in veg. 2-3 weeks of veg and 8 weeks of flower. Veg room with 6 1000 watt lights (soon to be 600 watt) and 12 750 watt (acctualy 6 -600's and 6-750's but I'm moving the 600's to veg and adding 6 more 750's). I've got the Chhc-1 wich controlls all my nessasary equipment and a HydroGEN water cooled Co2 burner running on natural gas and draining to waste. I exhaust for 15 mins every half an hour for temp and smell. My room stays below 90F and I havent even needed to ir cool the hoods. I think I am going to stick a 1400 FKD on a filter in the middle of the room to scrub the smell instead of venting the room so often. Here are some pix of my Co2 set up...


----------



## slider123456 (Jun 3, 2009)

I made another post but it must of been blocked because it was a double post. Anyway here is a Telaire 8120B-L that is finishing auction tomorrow:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Telaire-CO2-sensor-Ventostat-8102B-L-with-display_W0QQitemZ260418948596QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item3ca22dcdf4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:2067|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I do not know if you are in U.S. or Canada but if the price doesn't go up to much it would be a good deal either way and I would kick myself for not waiting and getting it. If you use E-bay it would be worth a try anyway.


----------



## noone88 (Jun 3, 2009)

slider123456 said:


> Are you sure the Ac will suck out all the co2?
> A window unit or a portable dual hose AC should vent very little air out of the grow room. The only type of AC that will vent alot of air is the single hose portable units which would be a bad idea for a sealed room and window units if they are not set to recirculate.
> 
> Using Home Depot exactly like the OP and managed to get a older Telaire CO2 monitor for $130 delivered only to find out it does not have a power supply and now I have to figure out which adapter will work without frying it.
> ...


Dual hose portable unit DOES have a minor pull from the grow room. It is noticeable. I'm sure a window unit is not 100% seal proof.

Split ac is the only real way to prevent CO2 from being sucked out.

I've spent countless of dollars on different portable/window units.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 3, 2009)

grow4profit,filthyfletch:Thanks for posting the pics,
So im now under the impression that a window a/c will absolutley not work?
And that they defintaly mix in/outside air..Heres a pic i found expaning a/c let me know if its wrong....
I will certianly keep an eye on the telair co2 cont,there price is very attraactive.

Fletch,grow4profit: Have you guys {or anyone else here} used co2 at high/deadly levels for say an hour or so,to controll pests ?
I read a CEA/CGE grower named bchardcore runs 1ok ppm for 1 hr to deal with pests organically...interesting.

Do you guys know if all magnetic ballasts are switchable to 24ov,I opened my ballies up and found a 24ov aswell as others.

I m setting up the second room today,back to work 
Cheers HBR


----------



## Grow4Profit (Jun 3, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Fletch,grow4profit: Have you guys {or anyone else here} used co2 at high/deadly levels for say an hour or so,to controll pests ?
> I read a CEA/CGE grower named bchardcore runs 1ok ppm for 1 hr to deal with pests organically...interesting.




I read this earlier in this thread but it seems way too dangerous. If 2k PPM can kill your plants and 4k PPM is harmful to humans, then 10k PPM seems way too dangerous. I would stick to spraying for pests. I just heard from my friend that GH has an organic spray (Azamax) that will kill anything and you can use it up until the day you pull. I would always stop any spraying 2 weeks prior to harvest. I'll see how this works for my boys crop. If it is good I would suggest a dose once every week or every other week as a preventative measure. Prevention is the best cure.
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/azamax.html


----------



## noone88 (Jun 3, 2009)

Grow4Profit said:


> I read this earlier in this thread but it seems way too dangerous. If 2k PPM can kill your plants and 4k PPM is harmful to humans, then 10k PPM seems way too dangerous. I would stick to spraying for pests. I just heard from my friend that GH has an organic spray (Azamax) that will kill anything and you can use it up until the day you pull. I would always stop any spraying 2 weeks prior to harvest. I'll see how this works for my boys crop. If it is good I would suggest a dose once every week or every other week as a preventative measure. Prevention is the best cure.
> http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/azamax.html


the method to kill insects using CO2 is to flood the room as quickly as possible, then exhaust it all out, lights off. And you shouldn't be in the room, obviously. Monitor the CO2 from outside the room, trigger the exhaust fan from outside as well.

It's not hard to do, technically, but if you're running a sealed room environment, non-soiled based, and your clones are clean, you shouldn't have any insect problems at all.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 3, 2009)

2000 ppm will not kill your plants you can go to 2200 ppm even a bit higher but i like the 1800 ppm range. blue ox 8 burner matador controller 2 fan 3 coil heatxcahnger dehumid at 55 percent connaseur b52 bud blood f1 overdrive big bud scorpion juice tarantula carbo load and some other little things. o ya 1500 ppm will not kill a human even if you were in there for all of your life till u were 80 lol idiot


----------



## hectorius (Jun 3, 2009)

wheni was cheap i ran co2 burner manually and left it on for an hour and i must of reached 30000 ppm in the room plants were ok so if you run 10000 ppm for an hour im sure it will be ok just have a timer hooked up for the exhaust and a timer for the burner so as son as the hour is up burner is off and exhaust kicks in just peak in and c to make sure burner is off and exhaust goes on but dont hang around the room until at least an hour of exhausting the co2, test ppm its safe to go into a room with 10000 ppm but some people might fell dizzy because the lack of oxygen so wait till 3000 to 5000 ppm before gong in the room. Ive never used this for killing bugs but i might try it out wont hurt the plants unless they die from heat stress but you are using co2 tank so they will be alright.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 3, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ah hector is so far off base. I havent even seen him post a co2 grow on the boards. i have posted many showing co2 tank setup, green air generator setups, timed release and pin point ppm controller releases.... hers another quote directly from the scientific data I posted earlier...
> 
> The biggest problem that people encounter when using CO2 is that they get carried away, they think that a little is good so a lot is better....*NOT! *When CO2 levels approach 2000 p.p.m. most plants will die. High levels of CO2 are also toxic to humans, primarily due to oxygen deficiency. Before injecting CO2 the room should be vented to remove excess CO2 that might be left over from the previous injection, this prevents the build up of CO2 that could harm the plants.
> 
> He must fall into the biggest mistakes made by users section./ Your right though on ebay you can get the teleaire similar to cap controller monitors for between $200-$325 all day long. You will notice most come preset to the industry standard optimal ppm of 1500 and most max out at 1800 as any higher is damaging. Get the portable ac unit at like home depot for around $300 and it will be best. Keep temps up around 80-85 for co2 usage and adjust your bubble meters to an even flow. A simple co2 tank setup is easiest and heat free...but what do i know Im just a hack who cant grow and owns a hydro shop soo guess these pcitures show my crap ability with co2 oh well guess I will go sit with the co2 tube in my mouth so I can be smarter


i should be impressed lol ur in a horizontal system running pasive hydro thru lava rock what do you yield a pound ? people are getting 3 plus per 1000w light out here some even more, we just dont like sharing this info to much with americans since they are canadas biggest client. makes sense doesnt it ?


----------



## Alaskadude (Jun 3, 2009)

85 degrees is just too hot. I run a sealed room, 20 x 8 x 8 tall, with a 2 ton wall a/c, a Hydrofarm CO2 bottle setup (I have several bottles of different sizes to swap out), and 3 x 1000 Galaxy digital ballasts driving Hortilux HPS bulbs. This setup grows a 60 station Bato bucket top-fed hydro (basket emitters), growing in Leca clay pellets. Clean, relatively low maintenance. This grow is done in a very hot climate (no, not Alaska).


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by Alaskadood!
I have question reguarding your window a/c, does it mix grow room air with outside air at all? This is the deciding factor for me as a 24k btu wall/ac is very affordable,and i need to get one asap...Thks Hbr


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

I would comment but I have recieved a warning about arguing with new members and was told to leave this alone and let people do whatever they want.But i will say to Hector that if you think hydroton is lava rocks then thats enough said as a basic knowledge grower knows the difference. Yup i grow horizontal in fllod tables, ASero ponics setups, NTF setups, dwc, direct drip and the occasional soil. So yeah i showed you one grow. A simple $600 tent setup that flowers for 6 weeks yields 2-3 lbs dried with 20 plants. Of course we all knowone setup isnt all some of us do just as you do in Canada I assume yourself you run several grow rooms at multiple locations with multiple nute setup and multiple grow methods and not just one andcall it a stadium grow and thats it.And just as a disclaimer this is not a personal attack on this new member but a complete disagreement explained in response to his comments. And I hope the Canandians are thankfull that most of the strains and best growers were all MAericans who fled to canada during Vietnam to avoid the draft and took those US seeds and know how to you sooo basically thanks for letting us grow thier for free and take it back to the US and no need to thank us for showing you how to grow and giving you soem real nice strains its no problem when you need more help just let us know..have a good one


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

not my fault you american pussies had to run away from war. Us canadians we volunteer, we conquered normandy we defeated the germans we were 7 miles into france when you americans asked us to stop and wait for you guys. In afghanistan, the canadians are the best fighters, best kill ratio and every nation salutes them as they volunteer to go into the heaviest insurgent area near the pakistan border. Us canadians have made plenty more genetics since the viet nam era and we are the #1 producers of cannabis in the world. We have the best nutrients company in the world, we have so much oil gas water diamonds and land free untapped resources. So before you go knocking down your brother up north that sends you guys hydro for free, that sends you oil and natural gas on a cuff and lets you use our fighter pilots whenever you want, btw cold lake alberta fighter pilots have won top gun 3 years in a row from americans and israeli fighters. Hvae some rspect for us canadians cause we deserve it the whole world gives it to us its about time you americans start. O ya our beer is better, we dont go to jail for weed, and we have medicare for everyone. as for hydroton clay pellets used them hate the salt build up and washing them plus they get heavy when wet, im an aeroponics or dirt guy. here is a link from ed from hightimes regarding co2 lol http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/4772.html did u read that 2000ppm lol bwahhahahahahah thats from ed rosenthal from hightimes lol i sure he is wrong too lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh i do like Canada I was just saying your welcome for us showing you guys how to grow and breed thats all. I know you guys offer your 2 dozen aircraft for helping when you can and yeah we appreciate you willing to dril under lake erie to get the natural gas source there that is mostly on our side of the border but we can't drill because of the eco nuts preventing it. Like I said i like Canada nice country has lot of good things it's just they got most of it from other countries thats all.. Im not gonna quote Ed on anything or else we have to quoite Jorge from high times too and he quotes 1500 ppm as optimol for co2 so thats a never ending point of who you like better.I prefer aeroponics myself as my prefered way to grow been playing with it for quite a few years now and find its best way to grow fastest and best yielding. Found the hydroton and rockwool combo is the best way in aero. better beer naaa, some ok ones but oo bitter. Never had a salt or nutrient build up with hydroton before and I tend to just was the hydroton in a washing machine cycle and walk away so not much easier then that.. Free health care would be nice but from the reports I have seen it seems to be bankrupting your country which is why it won't work in the US either even if dopey Obama wants it to..Like I said to each there own if you wanna live in a high level co2 house thats good and if you want to pump 2000-5000 ppm in your grow room go for it.I'll stick to my tried and try method which is the standard and be happy with it and you use your tried and try high ppm and be happy with it and everyone can be happy growers. To each there own but I have to stop and let this thread go back to its owner now. i apologize for kind of filling your thread here with the arguement...


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

ya well you said anything over 2000ppm you would die and i showed thats not true at all. Plants will die after 2400ppm after long extended periods of it and humans can stand 10000ppm in submarines for months at a time. So 1200-1800 ppm depending on stage of bloom is the correct co2 amount for an excellent growing environment. and no you dont die or get sick at 2000ppm, drowsya round 5000 and nausea at 10000 but studies have shown that the body seems to adjust fairly quickly at high levels. 30000 ppm might kill you depends on how long you are in there for.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

canada has 120 f 18 super hornets in service at the moment guarding the north shield and in afghanistan and iraq.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

some canadian troops http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vtk3iAE29k&feature=related


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y3X5qi5zM0&feature=related " they are definately going to wonder who the canadians are from now on out thats for sure "


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

best snipers in the world http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q76G7F4dV8&NR=1 world record 2430 meter confiremd kill by canadian sniper


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jun 8, 2009)

Canada vs USA??
I like to take a quote from the famous south park
"... fuck Canada and there floppy heads..."


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

naaaa I like Canada was ppm vs ppm


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 8, 2009)

Lmfao, ppm vs ppm!
good shit.

So i just rearanged the gals...got the 14 larger 4ftrs around 1ks vertically hanging no bulb,2 plants perside of light and the other smaller 24 ladies under 4x1k in hoods,
I found someone sellin a co2 controller just wont know what kind untill friday,but im sure it will be a good deal as hes blowing shit out dirt cheap...
back to work,cheers Hbr


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

use the round reflector with the large plants and vertical bulb, hang the bulb a foot down then attach reflector then place plants around bulb, that way nothing escapes. Ive done 2 a light using this method with minimal effort and no co2. so basicaly a round reflector with bulb hanging horifontaly bu instead of attaching the socket to the reflector give it a foot of cord and attach the cord to reflector. I know it sounds weird but it isnt trust me when you c them react to it youll freak out. Place them 16 inches from light and turn them daily or weekely whatever you want to do. Use minimum 5 gallon pots i would recomend 7 gallon and anywhere from 7 to 9 around the light depending on your space. when yu get 2 a light from it show everyone how fucking easy it really was. 3 plus is the new 2 plus.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice,you think i should go hoodless for the whole room? I was gona do hoods for 2/3 of the room but im done hitting my head on the frikin reflector!?

The 24 in ebb and flow buckets are only 18 -25 inches,im broke so i could sell my aa/c hoods for some $$,or is the hoodless bit only work with larger plants?


----------



## hectorius (Jun 9, 2009)

nah the small ones leave them in horizontal hood u got 24 under 1 1000w right? so use hood for those but for the bigger ones hang the bulb straight down with a round reflector over top and a foot of wire before attaching the round reflector on. surround the bulb with plants around and lower the light till the reflector is 4 inches from the top of the plants but the bulb is hanging a foot down giving the plants full bulb spectrum. rotate plants weekly and c them go huge. keep raising the reflector and bulb until the plants stop stretching. make sure plants are 16 inches away from bulb.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 9, 2009)

I have 24 under 4 x 1OOO's w hoods {6 per light}and 14 larger ones with no hood under 2 x 1OOO..


----------



## hectorius (Jun 9, 2009)

get round hoods for the bigger ones they are like 30 bucks each. they work good when u hang the bulb a foot down from the reflector. what types are u growing.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 9, 2009)

You don't need to waste all that power and money on A/C----dehumidifiers----bottled co2...... and your co2 ppms should match your feed ppms up to a max of 1700ppms---Your plants cannot use more than that amount------ever!!!.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 9, 2009)

uh oh Dr now you done it lol


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Hectorious,
I am growing:
1} {Sour desil x Larry lemon og kush} X Pre 98 Bubba kush
2} {Sour desil xLaarry og kush} X Chemdawg
3} Hindukush 7O7
4} Green queen
5} private reserve



DR. VonDankenstine said:


> You don't need to waste all that power and money on A/C----dehumidifiers----bottled co2...... and your co2 ppms should match your feed ppms up to a max of 1700ppms---Your plants cannot use more than that amount------ever!!!.


Im confused,can you elaborate on your suggestion/method


----------



## Skunk#1 (Jun 12, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> You don't need to waste all that power and money on A/C----dehumidifiers----bottled co2...... and your co2 ppms should match your feed ppms up to a max of 1700ppms---Your plants cannot use more than that amount------ever!!!.


I would also like to hear more about this


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 13, 2009)

if you want a sealed room, why do you want to buy vortex and elicent fans ?


----------



## hectorius (Jun 13, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> uh oh Dr now you done it lol


 
bwahahah weremt you sauing people die at 1500 ppm and all the plants would as well hahahahhahahahhaah, like ive said before 1200 to 1800 depending on size and stage of bloom. But i have seen 2200 with good results, and no you cant die from 1500 ppm even if you lives in the room for 20 years lol filthy go give shit advise somewhere else ? where is your poll lol


----------



## hectorius (Jun 13, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> anything above the 2000 ppm can kill you even at 1500ppm you don not to be enclosed very long


 bwhahahahahahhahahahahha worst advise everrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hectorius (Jun 13, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> You don't need to waste all that power and money on A/C----dehumidifiers----bottled co2...... and your co2 ppms should match your feed ppms up to a max of 1700ppms---Your plants cannot use more than that amount------ever!!!.


 
if your growing in 7 gallon pot 5 foot plants feeding 2000 ppm and matching 2000 ppms of co2 , they seem to be very very fucking happy. As for smaller plants yes i also believe in matching ppms at some stages of bloom specially from 3 weeks to 6 but i have seen 2200 ppms of co2 and fed 3000ppms of food on a few occasions. exception conaseur is way too strong to run even at 1700 ppms unless you got a massive bush. hahhaha i said bush.


----------



## keeger123 (Jun 14, 2009)

check out the Sentinel CHHC-1 Day/Night Environmental Controller, unit costs about 800, but runs everything, and is a co2 meter/controller...


----------



## lostmypassword (Jun 14, 2009)

hectorius said:


> if your growing in 7 gallon pot 5 foot plants feeding 2000 ppm and matching 2000 ppms of co2 , they seem to be very very fucking happy. As for smaller plants yes i also believe in matching ppms at some stages of bloom specially from 3 weeks to 6 but i have seen 2200 ppms of co2 and fed 3000ppms of food on a few occasions. exception conaseur is way too strong to run even at 1700 ppms unless you got a massive bush. hahhaha i said bush.


 The maximum co2 that can be absorbed By ANY MJ PLANT AT ONE TIME IS 1700PPM'S. That's it!!! dosing over that will not give you any gain in weight or size or growth weight---(perfect cond plus 1700ppms). Don't waste the extra JUICE!!!---


----------



## spartree (Jun 16, 2009)

you can get the chhc1 controller on e-bay from seeds etc for $520.00 guaranteed for three years


----------



## YaK (Jun 16, 2009)

here's the one I use... 639 bones though. so far, it works great.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-xgc1-growroom-controller-with-fuzzy-logic-co2-control-p-375.html


----------



## Bigbux (May 24, 2010)

FilthyFeltch- I can't believe you are still trying to defend yourself after so being blatantly wrong about your percentages. You originally posted something that was rebutted by someone else and then you started a huge assault on him cuz he made u look bad in this forum and then u respond by claiming 2000 ppm is 2% and 10000 is 10%! At first I thought you made a typo, but when you repeated the same mistake over and over again whilst ridiculing others for scientifically proving you wrong with sources I determined that ur opinion is worthless. Thank you for saving me the time of reading any of ur other wrong and typically rude posts.


----------



## R2F (May 24, 2010)

I like Solatel controllers:
http://www.solatel.com/

Nice easy to read, when lights are on it cycles the info:
Current Time, Temp, rH, CO2
Super easy setup, easy to change settings on the fly if you need it, etc.

Edit: It's about a thousand bucks, but well worth it. If you're going to have a sealed room, it's nice to have all the parts controlled through one brain.


----------



## cymbaline (May 24, 2010)

hectorius said:


> ac wont work sucks out al ur co2 u need a swamp cooler dehumidifer carbon filter with vortex fan recirculating air aka scrubbing and a matador co2 controller with a blue ox burner. Thats the easiest cheapest way to do a perfect room.


you don't know what you're talking about.
I tried to think of a nicer way to put it, yet couldn't.
Go learn how a AC works, this isn't the thread to go into details on it.
Because otherwise you are giving out bad info.
It will remove some air from the room but it will not suck out all the co2 or even
half of it.
You do not want a swamp cooler in a CEA, you will already be dealing with
humidity levels when the lights go off, hence the need for a dehumidifier.
The A/C will not keep the humidity levels in check by itself. Especially
in a high RH area during flowering.
I don't know if you can afford a split a/c but maybe you should looking into
that. It uses much less power than a 2ton window a/c will..


----------

